# [SOLVED] ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard



## iain campbell (Oct 23, 2011)

When I boot up my pc the monitor powers up then goes to sleep.

Saying no input signal.

The fans are running on my computer when I switch it on.


I am running windows XP

With *ASUS P5KPL-VM* motherboard.

Pleas help thanks ray:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Unplug the monitor from the computer then plug it back in.


Also can you please give us a list of your PC Specs?

Type of Monitor
Video Card
Processor
What type of cable are you using for the monitor?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Post the rest of your specs

CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## iain campbell (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

as i am not sure with sepc and stuff all i have is what i have given above,

the monotor is a ACER AL 511 i am conecting it with the cabel that is fited to it pluging it in to the blue socket on cpu.

if you can tell me how to fined speck ect i wiil post it but got pc second hand with no manual or anything :4-dontkno


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Open the case and post the information from the label of the PSU.

Look on the graphics card and see if you can get a model number.

Does the monitor work on another PC?

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the power from the system and open the case
-Remove the graphics card from the PC
-Clear the CMOS settings (removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes will suffice)
-Attempt to boot the PC using the integrated graphics
If unsuccessful continue:
-Remove all RAM and test with one stick at a time
-Remove any PCI card installed (modem,nic,sound,etc)
-Disconnect drives (storage and optical)
-Inspect motherboard for damaged capacitors
-Test with another PSU


----------



## iain campbell (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Sorry what is the PSU. look like and where abouts will i fined it

yes monoter works on difrent pc


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

PSU= Power Supply Unit


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Try download this:

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Monitor / AL Series / AL511

Its your monitors driver.


----------



## iain campbell (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Here is what is on the Power suply unit

GIT switching power supply ATX 12V 14

AC input 230vac 10a 50~60Hz

DC output Max

+3.3V +5V +12V
20A 30A 20A


-5V -12V +5VSB
0.5A 0.8A 2.5A

400W

EN 60 960

hope this helps you thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Did you attempt the steps in post#5?



makinu1der2 said:


> Look on the graphics card and see if you can get a model number.
> 
> Perform the following steps:
> -Remove the power from the system and open the case
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

see if you can borrow a 80+ quality 550w psu to try in it


----------



## iain campbell (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

thanks for your help makinu1der2

i did waht you said in step 5 and this has worked :4-clap:

now geting in to pc thanks again for all your help.

i could not have done it without you 

:wave:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5KPL-VM motherboard*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

